# ADGA membership renewal?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, so I'm already a youth member of ADGA and I need to renew my membership for this new year I guess. 
What do I need to do or do I even need to?
I'm a little confused..


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Go to the ADGA webpage, on the left hand side under ADGA Main Menu click on Renew Membership. Just fill out the form with your information, it will want a credit card number to pay for it, I think youth memberships are $10 per year. 

Unless you get a lifetime member ship, you have to renew it every year.

If you just got your membership, like in the last few months, you might want to call ADGA and see if you actually need to renew or if you are good until next year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Exactly. :thumb:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 

When I do that are they gunna send me a new ID card to or no?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes they send you a new card that will show you are a current member through this year.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Yes they send you a new card that will show you are a current member through this year.


Ok cool! Thank you so much!!


----------

